
We Need a New YouTube - BrissyCoder
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fDqBeXJ8Zx8
======
1-6
I'm browsing on a Kindle. Can anyone summarize for this non-video reader? I'll
try reading the auto-generated speech-to-text.

